# Stuck in Mud - easy way out



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Just ran across this video . . . how to get unstuck.
I guess it will work in sand just as easy.... even better
if two wheels have the wood on them. This can go in 
the box of carpet pieces, chain link fence, ropes, yada yada yada


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

That looks a little "scary" to me . . . That wood could easily snap, with bad consequences.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

could it? yes
did it ? nooooooo
we take a chance in life every day . . . why not just add one more element to the mix ?? LOL
and of course, standing in the line of fire to take pictures, is not the best idea.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Hell the rim has room for more boards.
And as slow as he's going it wouldn't f something up too bad if the wood snapped. However a cheapo used tire did tear the side off a Ford ranger I was riding in when the tread separated, but that was at 50 mph.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

......and if the board breaks, or I forget to bring it, I'll just strap on the butt end of my heaver.

Also somewhere in there is an idea for plowing my garden...aerating the yard.....the list is endless.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

pretty cool. i'll have to remember this


----------

